# New guy here!!



## gym_pit (Dec 18, 2014)

*​just a new guy here.. used to be a good client of airsealed2. been on other forums. These forums seem legit! Just on the search for new suppliers!?! *


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Welcome Brother! Plenty of good sources my man. Read some reviews and check out the sub forums. You'll find what you're looking for *


----------



## brazey (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard Gym


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey, you gonna like it here.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 19, 2014)

welcome


----------



## jas101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2014)

There's plenty of shit sources here as well bro, do yoar homework!


----------



## pipeDreamz26 (Dec 22, 2014)

Can anyone help me with carb cycling?


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum new guy!


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Dude i'm new here too, Welcome. And Hello to all you other bros as well.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------

